# Tank pics



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Pics of my 2 tanks as they currently sit.

125 gallon new tank, still in setup mode, need to get pool filter sand but no stores were open yet.... currently has 6 diamond tetras 2 plecos and a clown knife baby. 


other is a planted 65 gallon getting cranked by algae. Got tiger barbs 3 parrots 1 rotkeil a huge BGK waiting for his new home to be setup and some corries and a couple small syno's


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

tank update

So i decided to update this thread. I've gotten rid of most of the original fish in the 125. I'm still waiting to get rid of 2 more, the massive pleco and the clown knife(he doesn't fit with plans anymore).

So now i've decided to go the route of african cichlid with one exception. My huge ghost knife in the tube. PH is 7.8 in the tank. And he seems to be doing fine no one bothers eachother and he's never eaten a live fish. 

So the new stocking list is as follow

1 Kyoga flameback male (thanks ralfieboy)
6 albino kyoga flameback 2m4f (thanks samhap)
1 neon blue chiwindi male (thanks again ralfieboy)
1 Unknown peacock 
3 big als frontosa fry of unknown quality or species
1 albino bristlenose pleco
1 stupid large common pleco
and as of this moment the clown knife which is going to a new home today

I may take the fronts out and grow them out in a different tank and get rid of them but not sure. The BGK isn't a great call but i've had him for 4 years and i like him too much to get rid of him.

The two pics of the Male Kyoga are a before and after I added his albino mates


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

great tank! i have a 125 gallon and it's a great size tank that you can do alot with..

as for your frontosa, it is likely a burundi frontosa (six stripe).


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

65 cleaned up a bit and rearranged.

Looks like someone has a mouthful of eggs


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That last yellow lab looks like it's holding! Awesome!


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, that's no yellow lab. She's waaay cooler lol. 

It's an albino Kyoga flameback. And yes she is holding. Pretty pumped, now the question is, was it the albino male, or non albino male i have that knocked her up.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Could've been either or... Chances are that you'll still receive half batches of albino and regs.


----------

